# My 3 month old GSD ears went from erect to floppy!!



## Kendra.Wilson (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a male GSD, Azrael, his ears were standing standing up for almost 1 month solid from 2 months old to 3 months old. Today they're both flopping. It's not incredibly important if they flop or not but I'm just wondering if there is an underlying cause.. Teething maybe? They were up for nearly a month & now they just went down.. He is crate trained but he's only in there at bedtime. He also had demodetic mange (if that's how you spell it?) genetic from his mother. We have been treating according to instructions the vet has given and he's a million times better so I don't think this could be related?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Teething. They will be up and down til he's done at 7 months or longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The ears can go up and down until they are done teething.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Teething. Give him many things to chew on. Venus particularly liked wet wash clothes wring out and frozen. Her ears were up and down until 7 months.


----------



## Kendra.Wilson (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, thank you! I thought it may have been teething but I was worried because they had been up for about a month so I wasn't positive! We have a cow hoof bone, pig ears, & a special elk bone with the marrow and all


----------

